# Installation Guide



## humeD (Nov 29, 2009)

As-Salaam to everyone

I've been a linux user, but decided to move a step further after being motivated by Matthew D.Fuller. I tried installing FreeBSD 7.2, after fiddling with Sysinstall for 15 minutes, FreeBSD was finally installing, taking only 8 minutes! When it restarted, i was confronted by black screen waiting for commands! I tried using --help command and got a bunch of commands that looked a bit familiar. Nevertheless, i was expecting some kind of minimal GUI to get me started. How do i get a GUI, even a minimal one on FreeBSD 7.2, i really would like to start-off with it.
Thanx


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

Read The Fine Manual

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2009)

Handbook: Chapter 2 Installing FreeBSD
Handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports
Handbook: Chapter 5 The X Window System


----------



## zeiz (Nov 29, 2009)

It's unclear what exactly you've installed. If you got only base system then at first install ports:
`# portsnap fetch extract`
then run:
`pkg_add -r xorg`
Then install Gnome:
`pkg_add -r gnome2`
 or KDE:
`pkg_add -r kde4`
After install run from console: 
`# ee /etc/rc.conf`
and add following lines to /etc/rc.conf:

```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES" [color="Blue"]## this for Gnome only if you installed it.[/color]
```
if you installed KDE run:
`# ee /etc/ttys`
and edit line that starts with "ttyv8" to this:

```
ttyv8  "/usr/local/kde4/bin/kdm -nodaemon"   xterm on secure
```
Then reboot and open links from above posts: Handbook is a must.
If however you already installed Gnome or KDE anyway edit 2 files as described above and reboot.


----------

